# Peel Open Air Swimming Pool - February 16, 2011



## jhluxton (Feb 27, 2011)

My second look at the Industrial Archaeology of the once great Isle of Man tourist industry features Peel opem air swimming pool. 

The City of Peel, "The Sunset City" located on the west coast of the Isle of Man once boasted an open air swimming pool. The pool can still be seen on some postcards sold on the Island, though it appears to have been closed since the 1980s.

The buildings have long been cleared and the pool filled in and grassed over - but the pool side paving, drainage gutters and building footings remain. Above the pool the faded "POOL" can be seen painted on the wall visible in the first photograph.













A postcard of the swimming pool when open can be found at:
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...PhAfs8-msDQ&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 27, 2011)

This is the same style as the open air pool in Scarborough, which alas has also been filled in and grassed over...
Good pics


----------



## scribble (Feb 27, 2011)

dobbo79 said:


> This is the same style as the open air pool in Scarborough, which alas has also been filled in and grassed over...
> Good pics



I was just thinking that!


----------



## darrenwindle (Feb 27, 2011)

This reminds me of the open air swimming pool that was on the promenade at the far end of Tynemouth long sands. Tyneside. Till that fell into direpair. Not sure if its still there but last time I heard it was filled in with rocks.


----------



## jhluxton (Feb 27, 2011)

darrenwindle said:


> This reminds me of the open air swimming pool that was on the promenade at the far end of Tynemouth long sands. Tyneside. Till that fell into direpair. Not sure if its still there but last time I heard it was filled in with rocks.



Presumably with some pool some of the infil could be provided by the poolside building rubble with a bit of top soil?


----------



## Grumpy (Feb 27, 2011)

Struth! I remember this being built, must have been in the late 50s or early 60s to replace the old one over the other side of the hill. NOW, whats left of that!!!


----------



## darrenwindle (Feb 27, 2011)

jhluxton said:


> Presumably with some pool some of the infil could be provided by the poolside building rubble with a bit of top soil?



Just thought id google the Tynemouth one... looks like its not been filled in but would love to go back and see that one... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/legolam/3445580072/


----------

